# My mom's Gypsy Vanner Foal! :)



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Ready for a cute overload? :lol:

bronwensixdays

My mom bought her before she was born, and she comes home in july. It almost makes me want to move back home to colorado, she's so precious!!! 

Her name is Bronwen.

And, for those of you who are interested in births:

rosa foaling

That's her delivery. 

I am so excited to go meet her in april with my mom!!!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

What a cute foal! Sooo white!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh she's a cutie! And momma is gorgeous too <3 I'm a bit jealous!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

that is awesome, so precious! OMG! Can you post the first vid in my thread so I can use it for my foal vid?
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/2008-2009-2010-foals-i-need-47873/#post552195


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

OMG! Sooo jelous! Gypsy Vanner is my dream horse, I even know what Id name it if I got one. lol. but they are so expensive itll be years before I get one, if I ever do!

Their both adorable!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Beautiful baby!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Beautiful! Makes me excited for June when my Cleveland Bay foal is due!!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

What a cutie but goodness look at all of that white to keep clean!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

and a white ear very good


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

He's so cute! Are foals like puppies? Do they run around like nuts and then pass out for the next 4 hours?


----------

